# Pressure washer advice



## mntentman (Aug 27, 2008)

I have some scaling on my concrete garage floor, and Quikcrete makes a concrete resurfacer that looks like it would do the trick. But instructions say to use a 3500psi pressure washer (they're adamant) before using. Well... that is a huge machine and I am not sure it is necessary for the small project I have. I don't own a pressure washer, but would consider a small one for this and other jobs. Any advice on what size I might "really" need for this? Thanks.


----------



## Ron J. (Sep 2, 2008)

*Pressure Washer Advice*

I have a PW with a Honda GPX390 that goes up to 4K, so I know that 3500 psi you mention is really a powerful force. In my opinion, if you go that route, you better cover everything near by - the cast-off spray will be great. 
I previously had a Karcher gas powered 1750psi, it was nice, but took much work to do a lot of decking. With the 4K - no sweat, ha!!

Could you rent one for the project? There is a website I visited before buying that showed different projects and what size pressure washer to buy - good advice from it. Let us know how you resolve it.


----------

